# Started my 16 days on Kauai!!



## slip (Feb 15, 2012)

Landed last night shortly after 6pm. It was nice to land in the day light. My kids
Got some nice pics of the island as we approached. By the time we got our car, 
We were pretty tired so we just went to the Safeway and we walked around 
Pono Kai to show the kids around the resort.

Tomorrow morning is going to be Ono's for breakfast. The DW has to have that 
On the first morning. Then a little driving around and shopping at Costco.
The first night I used bonus time so we have to check into our permanent rooms
Today. I 'm so glad I got the kids their own unit. 

First time in a one bedroom with a loft. It's is really nice to have the extra
Space. We could have all stayed here easily but it will be nice for us to have
Some alone time,aka quiet time.:rofl: 

Thrifty was great with the car ended up with a new Ford Fusion. I was worried
With all the luggage. My family are not light packers.:hysterical: 
The Fusion has a large deep trunk and our 4 big bags (all 30 inches) fit easily.

I'll be posting as the trip goes on.

Aloha


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 15, 2012)

Sigh....counting the days until August!

Enjoy Kauai!!!!! :whoopie:


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Thrifty was great with the car ended up with a new Ford Fusion. I was worried
> With all the luggage.  The Fusion has a large deep trunk and our 4 big bags (all 30 inches) fit easily.
> 
> I'll be posting as the trip goes on.
> ...



Last time we were on Kauai (2009) they gave us a bright red Mustang convertible.  Being a bit over 60, I thought that was really neat..... that is, until I tried to put my wife's large suitcase in the car.  I wouldn't fit in the trunk no matter what I did.  I had to put the top down in order to get it to fit in the small back seat.  Next time - - give me a Fusion, PT Cruiser, HHR, or something more fitting my age.  ha ha.:rofl:


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2012)

First day went great. We went to Ono's for the DW's pancakes,then showed 
the kids around the resort in the day light this time. Son and daughter
Went in the Pacific for the first time. Everyone took tons of pictures already.

Made it to Costco to stock up, we may have enough for aweek. Seems to be
Pretty crowded everywhere and the traffic was bad everywhere, especially in
Kapaa as usual. 

When we got back we moved to our permanent units. DW and I are in B305, I
Love that unit and son and daughter are in D205. It's ocean front with a nice 
View but they like ours better. They are closer to shave ice though. We did go
For shave ice after we got settled in. Great as usual.

Kids just took the car for some exploring. Then they'll probably head for some
Night life. DW and I are Turning in early tonight, we were up early. Going to the
Island orientation tomorrow morning. They offered some money for a 
Presentation. They Said they have a few units for sale. I don't think we'll go to 
That.

Did see a whale from the lanai this afternoon. Saw it spouting first then saw
It dive. Really cool, we'll be looking for more tomorrow. Probably snorkeling also.
We'll have to see how much nightlife the kids indulge in first.:hysterical:

I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow.

Aloha


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking forward to your pictures.  I am green of envie but wish you a great vacation and many whale sightings!


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2012)

Whales are really out this morning, I see 3 right now. 
Another beautiful sunrise!!
I should get some pictures up tonight. Slept like a rock last night, although
DW says I always do.:hysterical: 

Aloha


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Whales are really out this morning, I see 3 right now.
> Another beautiful sunrise!!
> I should get some pictures up tonight. Slept like a rock last night, although
> DW says I always do.:hysterical:
> ...



My favorite place! Well, maybe 2nd favorite (Vermont being my first).... wish I could travel there alot but it's so far (and expensive) from New York.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Go Sterling!*

I am so jealous!  Have a great time and with I wish I was there!  Marcy


----------



## topdog (Feb 16, 2012)

slip said:


> First day went great. We went to Ono's for the DW's pancakes,then showed
> the kids around the resort in the day light this time. Son and daughter
> Went in the Pacific for the first time. Everyone took tons of pictures already.
> 
> ...


Is that the same place that has been there for many years?  I think we went there for pancakes on our honeymoon 22 years ago.  Banana pancakes with guava syrup.  They were onolicious!


----------



## RSchwartz (Feb 16, 2012)

There is no place like Kauai, is there.  My wife and I will be there in five weeks.....our annual pilgrimage, we call it, so we are interested in hearing about your experiences.  We are using Thrifty car rental for the first time so I was glad to hear of your positive experience with them.  Keep up the reports and soak up them rays.


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2012)

Still working on the pictures. I have to do some resizing, not used to this IPad
Yet. 

Went to Lydgate for some snorkeling. Surf was really high and we didn't want to
Go too far so Lydgate was perfect. We'll head to Poipu later in the week to
Snorkel again.

I liked the island orientation. My wife won a two for one on the Kalamaku luau.
Open bar, I'm in. 
DD won a two for one on the Alii Kayak tour, so we booked that one also.
My wife changed her mind and decided to do the presentation, they said an hour,
We'll see. They said They don't have many units for sale, anyway they gave us 
Our kayak tours for free for going.
The rest of the family is going zip lining on Tuesday, so I'll get some alone time. 
DD an DW decided to book the helicopter tour, Sunshine helicopters.

Otherwise, we just hung around the resort the rest of the evening. Grilled some
Steaks and had some cold ones.
DD goes on the 5 hour photo tour today at 10am, so we'll do what ever the DS
Wants to do today. Knowing him a lot of driving around. 

I'll keep working on the pictures.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anyone know how to upload pics from an IPad? When I try to add an
Attachment, the upload from a computer button isn't activated.
I'm having the same issue on Photobucket, the upload pictures button isn't
Even on the screen to add pictures to my album.


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2012)

DW figured it out. Of course, I needed the app for Photobucket.
This is our view from the lanai this morning. So I'll have more coming later.

Aloha



http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Kauai%20February%202012/?start=all&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## northpole (Feb 17, 2012)

Great Picture!
Can't wait to stay there next year with our newly purchased PK timeshare!

Kevin


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2012)

*Video*

Here's the video DW took of our unit, B305.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Pono%20Kai%20B%20305/


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2012)

We also own at Pono Kai and are anxious to stay there sometime.  For now, I guess we will have to rent our weeks because we got Shearwater very easily through RCI.  

It cost us less than one week's MF's at Shearwater to get two weeks in exchange.  And we are going in August, supposedly a busy time for Kauai.  RCI has too much Kauai inventory, apparently.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 17, 2012)

*Kauai - the best*

Jeff - thoroughly enjoyed the video!  

We just returned yesterday from Maui (for the first time in 12 years) and so missed our favorite isle of Kauai!  Maui was really nice, and the weather and unit assignment were great, and the whales were everywhere, but it just seemed so very busy and congested.  We go to Kauai every October and and December, so your pictures are making us start thinking of another trip sometime sooner.

We went on the Alii Kayak trip probably six years ago and had a great time.

Thank you for sharing.  Enjoy!


----------



## artringwald (Feb 17, 2012)

slip said:


> DD goes on the 5 hour photo tour today



Which tour? Did she like it?


----------



## winger (Feb 17, 2012)

nice picture and videos and we cannot wait for our trip to kauai this november!  keep the updates coming.


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2012)

She went to Kauai Photo Tours. It was our Christmas present to her. It's in 
kapaa right by the Taco Bell and right across from The Nani Moon mead Co.

We just picked her up and she had a great time. Lots of waterfalls. Been here
Three days and I finally made it to Bubba's Burgers, could be a record for
Me. 

DS had his surf lesson today. stood up all the way to shore on his third try. 
Helicopter tour tomorrow for DW and DD. DS and I will drive around the south
Side of the island tomorrow.

I'll try to get more island photos posted tonight. Today was beautiful weather,
Nice and sunny and a great breeze.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 18, 2012)

slip said:


> DD an DW decided to book the helicopter tour, Sunshine helicopters.


If the weather is bad .... don't go...:ignore: 

We had Fish and Chips in the Bar & Grill in Kapaa by Safeway... Were very good.

How far away is October????


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2012)

I know what you mean about the weather and the copter ride. Looks pretty 
Nice out there right now.

We did do the tasting at Nani Moon Meadery. Bought a bottle of pineapple, 
Guava Sunset.

Getting ready to leave for the copter ride. We'll probably hang around the south
Side today.

Put a few more pics in the photo album. Here you go.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Kauai%20February%202012/

Aloha


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2012)

DW and DD had great weather for the helicopter ride. DD loved it, DW 
Couldn't hear the pilot very well but got some great picture. DS and I went 
Driving around, he wanted to stop at the Home Depot and check out the prices.
He was surprise at the $15 a 4x8 sheet of half inch drywall. The rest of the 
Prices were comparible though.

After we picked them up from the copter ride, we went to the Waimea Canyon
Lookout and the to Spouting Horn. Everyone loved both of these. After that we
Headed over to the Lawai Beech Resort and checked out a  couple of units in the
Coral building. They let us look in unit 3407 a one bedroom and a two bedroom
A few units down. The two bedroom only had one bath. DW wife took some 
Video. You'll have to excuse some of the sound, I was talking to the guy who
Showed us the unit. Everyone was extremely nice there.

Here's a link to the videos, if your interested.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Kauai%20February%202012/Lawai%20Beech%20Resort/

Went to Brick Oven Pizza for dinner. I really like the pizza there but I've never
Met a pizza I didn't like. 

Tomorrow the family is going Zip lining, So I should have about 3 hours to
Myself.:whoopie:  After that, I think we'll take drive to Princeville

Aloha


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff:  I hope you are planning a whale watch while there.

We've always like Captain Andy's.  Smaller boats are better in my opinion.

If you go please post photos.  Mahalo

Once on Maui the whale came right up to the edge of the boat.  You could actually see its' blow hole.  

It blew and got one boy soaked and he started bawling.  Captain says "rub that whale snot on your chest it will put hair on your chest!"  So the kid did it. :hysterical: 


Sterling


----------



## daventrina (Feb 19, 2012)

slip said:


> DW and DD had great weather for the helicopter ride. DD loved it, DW
> Couldn't hear the pilot very well but got some great picture.


That's great.  I really wish they would charge a little more and not push the weather so hard.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2012)

We are going on a whale watch but we don't know when yet. We're going to
Another Island Oreintation today. Pono Kai has one on Thursday and one on
Sunday. Hopefully we'll win a two for one on Captain Andy's. We're hoping for
That or the tubing. We're starting to make some plans now for after the kids 
Leave on Wednesday but we'll have to leave some do nothing time. 

Aloha


----------



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the pictures and videos, especially the Lawai Beach ones. We used to own there and it's nice to see how well the renovations turned out.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures.  I will see the movie later at home.  Why the orange fence on the beach?  Why make it orange???


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2012)

The county put the fence up. It says to watch for sink holes because the wall is
Deteriorating. The county has pushed back it's rebuild of the wall a few times 
Already. I heard maybe later this year but who knows. Green would be a
Better color than the orange but I suppose it's all about safety.

Just got back from our second Island Orientation, didn't win anything this time.
There were a lot more people than on Thursdays. 

Everybody's getting ready to go zip lining and I'm ready to relax. 

Aloha


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 19, 2012)

Green Bay Temps:  High 36 low 21

Thought you should know.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Sterling, I love seeing that. Even though that's pretty good this time of
Year. We're going to hold off booking Captain Andy's until after Thursdays 
Island Orientation. That will give us one more chance at a 2 for the price of 1  in
The drawings they have here.

May take a ride to Princville here shortly, we haven't been there yet this year.

Aloha


----------



## chubby (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow what movies and pictures you seem to be having a great time we will be on Kauai for two weeks in mid May
Please give us a movie on Captain Andys tour as we hope to do it then


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2012)

Will do. I have some zip line video I have to add yet and we're leaving soon for
The kayak tour. I can't wait for the kids to leave on Wednesday so we can
Slow down.:hysterical:

Aloha


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got back from the kayak tour. Only had a little rain last night but boy was
That trail slippery! Don't do this if you have bad knees or ankles but that
Waterfall at the end was worth the hike. He said it was a mile and a half but it
Seemed longer. Maybe because we were with the group. Everyone swam out
And got under the waterfall it was great. Really cold at first but you get used to
It really quick. I'll try to get some pictures and video on when DW put's it on my
IPad.

DS said he was springing for dinner tonight so I know I can count on him for a 
Good steak. I'll sleep good tonight. I'm not used to that kayaking. 

Not much tomorrow, just the luau at night. We didn't make it to Princeville yet.
Maybe that will be tomorrow.

If you have a suggestion for a good steak, that we don't need a reservation for,
Let me know. We have about 3 hours before we go. It has to have fish too.
DD's a vegetarian.

Mahalo
Aloha


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 20, 2012)

*Airlines charge same price for a few day trip or a month*



mpumilia said:


> My favorite place! Well, maybe 2nd favorite (Vermont being my first).... wish I could travel there alot but it's so far (and expensive) from New York.



Getting to Hawaii can be expensive from NY.  That is why we stay for multiple months when we go.  The airlines don't charge more for a month trip than they do for a few days trip.  So take advantage for the bargain and stay longer when you come!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 21, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> Getting to Hawaii can be expensive from NY.  That is why we stay for multiple months when we go.  The airlines don't charge more for a month trip than they do for a few days trip.  So take advantage for the bargain and stay longer when you come!



Problem is - I am not retired! Would love to go there and never come back! LOL!:hysterical:


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2012)

Heading up to Princeville today. DS wanted McDonalds for breakfast and we had
The local breakfast, Spam, Portuguese sausage, eggs and rice. A lot of food for
$5.29.

A little driving around and a Luau tonight. Finally slowing down a little.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's the link to the kayak tour video and pictures. The waterfall at the end 
Made the hike worth it.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Kauai%20February%202012/Kayak%20Tour/

Ended out going Italian last night. DS chose Kauai Pasta. It was great!! DW took
Pictures of that also.:rofl:

Aloha


----------



## northpole (Feb 21, 2012)

If you're ever in the Poipu area for breakfast - try "Joe's on the Green" at the Kiahuna golf course.  They have a great breakfast and lunch, the prices are very reasonable and there's a good view of the golf course.

http://www.joesonthegreen.com/

Have you been to the new Kukui'ula shopping village in Poipu yet?  They have some good restaurants and shopping.  They have a Merriman's Fish house, Joselin's tapas bar and a Mexican place - they also have a Bubbas Burger and other fast-food type places.  Merriman's is quite pricey (a great place to go once your kids leave), but they also have a downstairs "Bistro" that's much more reasonable.

http://kukuiula.com/theresturants/
http://kukuiula.com/theshops

Have a great trip!


----------



## dakotafamily (Feb 21, 2012)

We just returned from a 17 day stay on Kauai. We had never been to that island before and it really grew on us the longer that we were there. We were at the Westin Princeville for 10 days and it rained quite a bit. We moved to Point at Poipu the last week and the whales were jumping like crazy and it was a lot sunnier. 

If you like Italian food try Kapaa Pasta. It's just a small place close to the Taco Bell in Kapaa. Husband had lasagna and it's the best he ever had. I had the clam seafood pasta and it was great. The Westin Princeville bellman told us about it and it had great tripadvisor reviews.

We had a great time and now it's our favorite island!!


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2012)

Went to the Kalamaku Luau right by the Koloa Rum distillery. Standard Luau
Food but I must admit the food tasted better than most. I thought the show was
Pretty good also. Fairly big production, with lots of good dancers. Open bar was
Nice and was open about two hours. I had heard it was a short open bar but it
Was good amount of time. The first drinks took a while because of the long lines
But after that it didn't take long at all.

Doing what is said to be an hour, no pressure presentation here shortly. We'll see. Then a 
Ride to take some family pictures before the kids have to leave.

Took a ride all the way to Kee yesterday and a drive through Princeville. Only
Stopped in Hanalei. DW wanted to stop at the Tahiti Nui. The little place from
The Descendants. We'll head back up there later on. I want to check out a few
More resorts up there. It rained about 4 or 5 times while we were up there.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2012)

Presentation was extremely low pressure and only 45 minutes. 
 He didn't even Know I was an owner. He asked how I got my weeks and I told him EBay. We
Talked small talk for about 30 minutes then he pitched converting our weeks 
To RCI points for $1,500. I told him I didn't see any value in that and that was 
It.  That was my first and probably last presentation but from the stories I've
Heard this was an extremely soft sell.

Going to our last Island Orientation tomorrow morning. Hopefully we can win a 
Two for one on Captain Andy's, we'll see.

Kids just left so we can slow down a bit. 

I'll try to get some Luau picture and video on shortly.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2012)

While we were in Hanalei we walked by this timeshare resale place.
Look at the deals in the window. 

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Kauai%20February%202012/Timeshare%20Resales/

Aloha


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, we didn't win a Captain Andy's tour but we did win a two for one on a
Mount Waiale ale Rainforest 4x4 tour. Just my speed, sitting in an air conditioned
4x4 seeing the interior of the island. We'll be doing it on Monday morning.
Went to Puka Dog when we were in Poipu today. Love the mango relish, DW
Prefers the coconut. 
Construction still going on on the highway down by the
Costco, really slow going between 3 and 5.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2012)

Did the Whale Sanctuary count this morning. Rained for the first half hour then
It was beautiful. Had about 16 people there. I got paired up with a great guy
From Anchorage named Jim. He owns at the Plantation Hale by the Coconut
Marketplace. He had done it before and it was my first time so it worked out 
Great. We were at the Kapaa lookout and we had over 60 sightings in the four
Hours we were there. Saw about 10 head slaps and 3 dives. We had a mixture
Of calves and adults. I'll definitely do that again if I'm here the last Saturday of
Either Janruary, Febuary or March. It was a nice way to meet some people.

Rest of the day will be a little lazy. Intermittent rain right now but feels good 
With the sliding lanai door open and the breeze coming in from the ocean.
Oceans been pretty calm the last few days. Much better than last week.

Aloha


----------



## artringwald (Feb 26, 2012)

Did the thunder wake you up last night? We checked into the Point at Poipu yesterday. The rain let up long enough to get the luggage to our room, but hasn't stopped since. More lightning and thunder than I've ever seen here.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2012)

I sleep too sound for it to wake me up but it did keep up the DW. This is the
Most rain, thunder and lightening we've ever see here also. We were thinking 
Of heading to Poipu to see if it was raining there. Thanks you saved us a trip.
I think we'll just wait this out with a lazy day. They had flood warnings so I don't
Want to get stuck any where.

Wow, that thunder just shook the whole building. 

Housekeeping just came and we just finished up our bacon,eggs and 
Hashbrowns. I think it's time to enjoy the lanai.

Aloha


----------



## artringwald (Feb 26, 2012)

No sense coming to Poipu today. Some of the roads are closed and this is a picture of the Poipu Beach parking lot taken at noon.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow.  Good storms.  Been there in some good storms too.  No matter, you are in Kauai!  Stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2012)

Got a call from the 4x4 tour company today, they canceled for tomorrow. 
Rescheduled for Tuesday, hopefully the trails will be dried out enough. They are
Calling for more rain.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful morning, suns out, a little windy but not too much.

Saw a couple of whales breach this morning from the lanai. We're going to take
A ride to check the waterfalls. Should really be flowing after the rain.

May take a ride back up to Princeville. Couldn't fit Capatain Andy's in because of
The weather, next time. Still have the 4x4 trip tomorrow.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2012)

Just got back from the 4x4 tour. It was pretty cool! It's amazing what those
4x4 vans can go through. He drove pretty close to the gate that was used for
Jurassic Park. Only the posts are still there but then you see the waterfalls that
We're there when they open the gate. Lots of pictures and I have some video
But we were bouncing so much, I don't know how muck we'll be able to see. 
I'll try to post it later.

On the way back there was a young couple in a rental car trying to take the 
Same trail. I can't believe they made it as far as they did. Hope they made
It out of there.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2012)

Last night here. We did pretty well with our groceries,really nothing left so we
Decided to go to Chicken In A Barrel. Figured we wouldn't have any leftovers.
Everything was really good, especially the chicken but we thought it was a 
Little pricey for what you got. We had the sampler platter for $14 each.

Just doing laundry now. It's great to get home with no dirty laundry. This trip
Really verified to us that I don't think we could have an extended vacation 
Without the timeshare again. 

For anyone on their way here, the weather has been great. They have said it's
Going to rain everyday for the last 10 days but we only had one day of rain and
That was Sunday. We haven't seen any since and they are still saying rain
Through Sunday. 

Aloha


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeff. it sounds like you've had an awesome trip.  We'll be on Kauai again in June.  Can't wait!

Have a safe trip home.

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Dave. We sure did and we're already planing 2013. We may try
December but we haven't decided yet but we know it wil be over two weeks
Again. We always make sure we leave a few more things we haven't done
For next trip. I have more pictures and video that I'll sort through and post
When I get home. I was lucky this time and a few of the larger units that I've
Never seen before were unoccupied for a few days so we were able to take a
Look at them. DW shot some pictures and video.

Have a great time in June Dave!! It's not too early to start a countdown. 
Any special plans for this trip?

Aloha


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks Dave. We sure did and we're already planing 2013. We may try
> December but we haven't decided yet but we know it wil be over two weeks
> Again. We always make sure we leave a few more things we haven't done
> For next trip. I have more pictures and video that I'll sort through and post
> ...




Looking forward to seeing more of your trip pictures, Jeff.  You sure filled the time well!  

We're counting the days, one at a time.  Impatiently...    We'll be spending a week on Oahu before Kauai, so will have plenty of crazy times there, I'm sure.  We always do.  The Kauai week will be mainly an "unplugged" laid-back sort of thing.  My Sister in Law is joining us for that week for her first trip to Kauai.  She's a low-key traveler who loves beachcombing, hiking, and low-stress quiet times, so it'll be an easy week for the three of us, driving around, and checking things out.  I want to visit some of our favorite restaurants there - Hamura Saimin, the Olympic Cafe, Kountry Kitchen, Bubba's, Breneke's, and any others as we find them.  We'll try Ono's this time, too.  I don't know why we've never eaten there. The only formal things we're planning is a Captain Andy's Napali cruise, and maybe the Kalamaku Luau, if I can get discounted tickets somewhere.  But since this trip is three months away, there's lots of time to add more things to the schedule.  Hawaii never gets old for me.  I'd live there, if I could figure out how I could afford it.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2012)

We actually had a realtor take us to a few condos. We're thinking of trying to
Retire here but boy would we have to down size. We'll keep coming back to
Make sure it's what we want. The last half of our trip is always trying to see how
It's like to live here. I think food prices here are the best of all the islands.

Have an Ono just to say you did but I love Bubba's the best. Sounds like
You've got it down on this Hawaii thing. Come to Kauaii to wind down. We have
A few banked weeks we have to use so we may do a week in Mauai and finish in
Kauai next year we'll see.

Look forward to hearing about your trip.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm glad I sent some gifts back with my son. Boy, these bags are heavy. I'll
Have to go weigh them in the exercise room. That's one thing we never get
Right. Next time half the clothes.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2012)

We did make it under weight. One was 47 pounds the other 41. We have to get
Better at that. We were just thinking of our return trip. Either October or
December next year. We've always come in October, it's our anniversary month 
But we might catch some whales in December. We really enjoyed that thiis trip.
Plus we'll miss more of Wisconsins winter. 

Aloha


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, we finally made it home at noon today. As soon as we boarded in Lihue 
They announced that they needed to replace the rear thrusters and the flight was
Canceled. They would either put us up in a hotel and we would leave at
11am the next morning or they would try to find us something yet today.
So they were able to fly us to Honolulu about 2 hours later and then we would
Fly direct to Chicago and Chicago to Madison. So that's what we did and we
Only got home two hours later. Only thing was, we had the bad middle seats for
Tha really long flight but we made it.

I'll start going through and posting more pictures this weekend.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 1, 2012)

Jeff, I've really enjoyed your travelogue and pictures. Thanks for posting, and glad you are safely home again.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Karen. We're going to decide this weekend when to go in 2013.
It's going to be in October, November or December. I'm leaning toward 
December but DW is leaning toward October. We'll see.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 1, 2012)

Jeff, I've also enjoyed reading your travelogue.  I've kinda been living (dreaming) vicariously through your posts, and we were just there in Sept.!


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, it was fun posting at the end of the day. I just put all my pictures and
videos on my Ipad. I'll try to keep them in some type of order when I post them
but boy do we have a lot.  I hope to get some on this weekend.


----------



## zora (Mar 3, 2012)

slip said:


> I'm glad I sent some gifts back with my son. Boy, these bags are heavy. I'll
> Have to go weigh them in the exercise room. That's one thing we never get
> Right. Next time half the clothes.


I enjoyed reading your posts and "meeting" your family.  Just a suggestion re the bags, the day before you leave, after washing your clothes, pack as many clean clothes as possible into a large flat rate box and mail it to yourself.  It's cheaper than paying for an extra bag on the airplane and you would be surprised at how heavy those clothes are.  You can pick up flat rate boxes from the post ofc 24/7 and ask the front desk to help you tape up the box.  You'll get the box in less than a week.  Then you have more room for chocolates.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I keep telling DW we should just pack less. This would
Work great though because we're always bringing back something for family
And friends.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2012)

DW did some video tours of the different types of rooms at Pono Kai.
The B305 has three small videos. The two videos that don't start with the room
Number go along with the B305 video. They got out of order when I uploaded them. B305 is the standard one bedroom. The J306 is a two  with a loft, sleeps
Eight. The F209 is a larger two bedroom but has no loft, sleeps six.
I have another of a one bedroom with a loft but I have to find it.

If anyone has any questions let me know.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Pono%20Kai%20Room%20Tour%20Videos/


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2012)

*Kayak Tour*

Here's some pictures of the Kayak tour. DW just happen to sit next to our guide
On the airplane to Lihue. The next day we won a two for one kayak tour at the
Place where he worked. DW got his name and everything on the plane so we 
Asked for him as a guide and we had a great time. This company was located
Across the street from The Coco Palms.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Kayak%20Tour/


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2012)

*Ono Family Restuarant and Shave Ice*

Here's some photos of Ono's. It's right across the street from the Pono Kai.
The shave ice is the best. We mostly had it with macadamia nut ice cream in
It. The Restuarant is a staple for us for some breakfasts when we're there 
plus we even get a 10% Pono Kai discount.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Ono%20Breakfast%20and%20Shave%20Ice/


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2012)

*Pono Market*

I had Lau Lau for the first time at the Pono Market. This place was nice, we went
There on Wednesday and placed an order to pickup on Thursday. They sell the
Typical Hawaiian plate lunch. I had the Lau Lau plate with brown rice and Mac
Salad and a side of their chicken and it was $8.95. My wife had the chicken. You
Don't have to place your order ahead of time but when they run out that's it
Until the next day. Either place an order or get there early. I loved the Lau Lau.
They also have great poke. It's a nice local family owned place.



http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Pono%20Market/


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2012)

*Waimea Canyon and Spouting Horn*

These are things we never tire of going to. I had my son drive all day on this trip
And it was nice, I was able to enjoy the ride. It was funny, on the way up to 
Wiamea Canyon, my son commented on not seeing any chickens up here. As 
Soon as we get to the lookout some chickens run across the parking lot. He
Couldn't believe they we're way up there. We all busted out laughing.:hysterical: 


http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Waimea Canyon Lookout and Spouting Horn/


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2012)

*Ziplining*

OK, you won't see me in any of these but the rest of the family had a blast.
I did too but I was drinking Longboards on the lanai. 

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Ziplining/


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks Karen. We're going to decide this weekend when to go in 2013.
> It's going to be in October, November or December. I'm leaning toward
> December but DW is leaning toward October. We'll see.


We liked October but we went once between Thanksgiving and Christmas as it was an in between time so we booked on the spur of the moment.  Some of the Christmas decorations were up already and made it look quite festive.  Any time is a good time in HI.   

Very nice pictures, Jeff.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Mar 5, 2012)

*October, November or December ...*

Aloha Jeff

We have thoroughly enjoyed your travelogue!  We were just on Kauai in December and looking at your pictures and stories we are ready to go back right now!  Although maybe wait for the current heavy rains to subside.

We have gone to Kauai mid-October and then the beginning of December (usually 6-weeks to the day from departure to re-arrival) for going on ten years now.  Always enjoy both.  October the water is still warm after the summer and has not really cooled down yet for winter, children are back in school and it is always relaxed.  The first half of December is "in between" and before the Christmas vacations and very quiet.  Some of the services and restaurants may take some down time before the Christmas rush begins.  We have been there though when winter storms have arrived and we did not need sun screen for the entire week-plus we were there, and could not go out and about too much due to the flooding (as going on now).  It is always fun because the Christmas decorations go up right after Thanksgiving and everything looks so pretty.  Sometimes our timing has been right to catch some special holiday concerts, etc.  The Lights on Rice parade is special and Santa arrives in a canoe at Kalapaki Beach,, etc, etc.  And of course the whales start showing up.

This year we are trying something different - Christmas 2012 on Kauai!  We have booked 2-1/2 weeks and our air tix, now need to start plotting how to get the adult children there for part of the time.  I don't know if we can wait until December to go back, may have to watch for a last minute II xchg for October anyway.

Again - we enjoyed the pictures and stories.  Whichever month you choose to return it will be great.

Mahalo!


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2012)

Mahalo!! We eventually want to do Christmas on Kauai also but we'll wait a year 
Or two because of the extra expense and we visit with my mother every
Christmas. She's getting up there in age now. I think it's going to October again
For most of the reasons mentioned here, plus it's our anniversary. 

I do still have more photos and video to post and I'll get them posted as I have
Time. Boy, it was hard going back to work today.:rofl:


----------



## Magic1962 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff, thanks for sharing these wonderful times with all of us.... I am still waiting for my timeshare (points) its been a month....  again THANK YOU \\Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's some pictures of the 4x4 tour. The video may be a bit jumpy. 
This was really fun and really reminded me of Jurasic Park.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/4x4%20Tour/


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2012)

How's this for a combination, Puka Dog and the Lighthouse. They just happened
To have been downloaded together. The two Nene geese greeted us at the 
Entrance to he lighthouse. 

http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Puka%20Dog%20and%20the%20Lighthouse/


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Mar 8, 2012)

We're headed to Kauai in May so I've been closely following your recap and pics.  Love this album! We adopted a pup shortly after returning from Kauai in 2007.  His name...Puka.  

Thanks for sharing your advice along the trip.  I know that can be difficult when you are there.


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2012)

We made our plans for 2013 tonight. December 6th to the 13th our first trip
To Maui and December 14th to the 21st back to our favorite Kauai. I put it on a
Countdown app. It showed 637 days

I love your dogs name. That was cool. You'll have a great time in May. I can't
Talk DW into going in the spring or summer. I'd like to try it for the calmer 
Waters but she always has to miss some of our colder weather. Not that I'm
Against that.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2012)

I was having some problems with the IPad but I finally was able to do more 
Pictures. When we went through Hanalei DW insisted on going to Tahiti Nui.
This was where George Clooney went in The Desendants. It turned out to be a
Nice little place and we had a few drinks.


http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Tahiti%20Nui/


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2012)

We went to Chicken in a Barrel on one of our last days. We had the sampler
Plater. The food was good but compared to everything else we had, we thought
It was over priced at $13.95.


http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i461/slip99/Tahiti%20Nui/Chicken%20in%20a%20Barrel/


----------



## artringwald (Mar 11, 2012)

Tahiti Nui looks like the place described in the book I just read:






We'll have to put it on our check list for next year.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2012)

I just so happened to have had a Mai Tai there.


----------



## slabeaume (Mar 22, 2012)

Enjoyed your entries and photos.  We were there the same time.  Lots of rain the 2nd week, but it was still a great time to be there.


----------



## cmh (Apr 23, 2012)

While searching for Kauai info, I came across this thread.  Jeff, I thoroughly enjoyed reading it and see the photos.  Thanks!

I'm working on my first Hawaii trip since I took over ownership of a Paniolo Greens ts unit.  I'd like to do one week there and a second one in Kauai so I'm trying to get up to speed on Kauai info and ts options.

Being that I'm originally from WI and now live in OH, I really would like to escape our cold weather, so I've reserved the third week in Feb 2013 and am looking for a Kauai unit before or after, but right now I don't see many options.  I wonder if Feb is a tough time to get at Kauai RCI exchange?  Would March be easier time to get an exchange?


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, February is fairly busy there, especially weeks five and six. Then your into
valentines day. That's the day we arrived. I have an RCI membership but I'm
Going to let it go. I just don't exchange enough to make it worth my while.
I use Platinum Interchange because they have no membership fees and I get
Bonus weeks for my deposit. Right know they have the third week of February
At my home resort, The Pono Kai. They also have the first week of February at
Kapaa Shore. That's right down the road from Pono Kai. I don' t know if you
Would have another week to deposit but you can sign up on the website for free 
And check the availible inventory right away. 

These two resorts are on the east side of the island. It's somewhat central to 
Both the north an south sides of the island. Kapaa is a nice town with some good
Restuarants and shops. If you want to stay on the north side, check out Trading
places. They usually have a lot of inventory for The Cliffs Club. That's in 
Princeville.

Hope this helps. I'll keep an eye out for those weeks. What types of places are
You used to staying in? Pono Kai is nice but a five star resort it is not. We love it
Because we get our oceanfront unit for two weeks every year.


----------



## cmh (Apr 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Yes, February is fairly busy there, especially weeks five and six. Then your into
> valentines day. That's the day we arrived. I have an RCI membership but I'm
> Going to let it go. I just don't exchange enough to make it worth my while.
> I use Platinum Interchange because they have no membership fees and I get
> ...



Since I'm somewhat new at this, I'm not used to staying at any type of places.   The only week I would have to deposit I guess is the 2013 week I reserved at Paniolo....or maybe I could deposit the 2014 week already?  I have 3 weeks deposited in RCI.

Not sure where I want to stay in Kauai.  Since Paniolo Greens is not oceanfront, it would be great to have the other week on the ocean. I'm looking for a 2 bedroom.  Just put in my first ongoing search with RCI.


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2012)

I think your going to get a match from RCI. From what I hear Kauai is the
Easiest island to trade into. Keep watching what's availible though, even though
You have the search going. I've heard units will get by the search once in
A while. Good luck, Keep us posted on how it's going.


----------

